
The search for a nearby second Earth - rms
http://seedmagazine.com/content/print/the_long_shot/
======
nazgulnarsil
this must be some definition of the word "nearby" that i was previously
unaware of.

~~~
PaulMorgan
In light years Alpha Centauri is right next door, just down the street, within
spitting distance...nearby.

